# Please Vote for Etta:)



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have entered Etta, my QH mare into a Competition on Facebook and would REALLY Greatly appriciate any votes!! Etta is just a "Pasture Puff" enjoying the last of her years with us.. It's a little hard to support Her and our gelding that has DSLD-ESPA, He's also enjoying his retirement as He certanly deserves it. 
You can see some of Etta's story on facebook on her picture (the shortest version i could make) It would be great to be able to get her, her "own" blanket for this winter which will help keep her weight on her.. and of course keep her warm!  
Just simply "Like" her picture! 

Thanks so much! If you could like her whole story or have questions feel free to ask..

Fan photos from Jacksons Western Store | Facebook


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are some before pictures of Etta.. and then one from a couple months ago


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

k will do...


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

luvmyqh said:


> k will do...



Thank you!!


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for all who is voting for Etta! Right now she is at 22 votes since last night... Thank you again!


----------

